# Type 1 diabetes Research Open Day, Cambridge, 18th April 09



## Copepod (Mar 20, 2009)

Research Open Day will be held at Murray Edwards Hall, Cambridge (used to be New Hall), 10am - 3pm, Sat 18th April 2009. I went to a similar event in 2007, and found it very informative and interesting, not least because I have worked in similar research, but it is suitable for all interested people - topics will include stem cells, the artificial pancreas, autoimmunity and genetics. Webpage includes link for online registration - donation of ?10 (to cover costs) is recommended, food provided. I can't go this year, due to more physical than mental activities further north, but recommend it to others interested in type 1 diabetes, through personal, family or professional contact. 

http://www.jdrf.org.uk/events.asp?i...+of+Cambridge&section=355&sectionTitle=Events


----------

